
Create a knowledge graph without writing code - jzhen
https://kgbase.com/
======
npwr
Their privacy policy is a ambiguous mess:
[https://kgbase.com/pages/terms#privacy](https://kgbase.com/pages/terms#privacy)

Nevermind, I'll program it myself.

~~~
ugwigr
we'll work on this today.

